

 How Fair is Monopoly? - hhm
http://www.math.yorku.ca/Who/Faculty/Steprans/Courses/2042/Monopoly/Stewart2.html

======
brandnewlow
I've never taken a mathematic approach to playing Monopoly. Having played many
a game over the years, victory always goes to however makes the best
property/money trade during the game. The middle of Monopoly games inevitably
involve people swapping cards for cash and vice/versa. Whoever gets the best
end of a deal at the end of these trades usually wins.

------
gaika
Project Euler has a nice problem based on this work:
[http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=84](http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=84)

------
cosmo7
Executive summary:

Quite fair.

